# Which Grinder is this?



## graystevens (Feb 1, 2013)

Which grinder is this, and is it any good?









I think I recognise it but not sure from where!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

It looks kind of like a Compak of some sort, but hard to tell from that photo alone it could even be an ascaso/fracino low end conical burrs model like the MC2


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's either an ascaso i1 or 3 or a rebadged fracino variant.


----------

